# DVT of Upper Extremity



## Gemini18 (May 1, 2009)

Does anyone know the ICD9 code for DVT of left upper extremity?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 1, 2009)

453.8, Other venous embolism and thrombosis of other specified veins (eg, upper extremity vein);


http://www.fortherecordmag.com/archives/ftr_031609p27.shtml


----------



## Gemini18 (May 1, 2009)

*Thank*

Thank you so much


----------

